# Audison SFC - small thing that helps



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Since i installed a Bit One processor two years ago i was in love/hate relationships with my system. :laugh:
From one side, i love the sound of Bit One and it's capabilities. From other side, i had different problems with it's optical input- noise and clicks when i used JVC dvd headunit with optical out and strong clicks when changing disks now with Apline DVD changer as a source. Damn how i tired of it!
And now Audison made this little thing called SFC (Sampling Frequency Converter) that rules!
It has coaxial electric and optical S/PDIF inputs from one side and the same type outputs from the other. You must choose which input you use by the switch, and both outputs are active when it works. It can handle S/PDIF signal from 32kHz/16 bit to 192 kHz/24 bit on the input and the output is always 48kHz. Also it repairs the signal form and filters clicks as on my system, when Bit One sent a strong click when Alpine DVD changer turned off then on it's laser on the optical output.

Goog thigs: it works!
Bad thing: they shoud gift this to every Bit One user, not sell it. 


















































Audison SFC-page on by blog (in Russian only)


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice review.


----------



## coolhund (Mar 17, 2011)

Did you have ground noise too which was only noticeable when the volume was at 0%? If yes, did the SFC remove it as well?


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

coolhund said:


> Did you have ground noise too which was only noticeable when the volume was at 0%? If yes, did the SFC remove it as well?


I think we talking about different things. The SFC removes noises caused by S/PDIF signal incompatibility. For example i had white-noise-like sound with a first gen. Bit One when JVC headunit was turned off it's optical out. Or in the last system it were clicks when Alpine changer changing discs.
If you have a strong ground noise i think you shoud reduce a gains on your amps and make an output level from a Bit One bigger.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

This is a useful product indeed. I too have a working sample and have used it on and off for the past year or so, maybe 2 actually. I'd been fighting with noise issues and this fixed most issues I had, and it made it so when I attempted to play a 5.1 digital signal (i.e., incompatible signal) the output went silent instead of nasty sounds.

It wouldn't surprise me if most people are getting this for free if they have compatibility issues between their digital device and their bit one - I raised a little hell since I'd spent a lot on this and expected it to work with a digital signal source that worked fine with other digital devices... and although it took a long time, they finally hooked me up. 

Less


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I sold one of these to a customer with a Nak head unit using his digital coax out, and he said it fixed everything up like a champ!! I don't really agree that they should give this away or that it should be expected to be free. I'm sure it cost quite a bit of money to build this thing so that the small percentage of people using the Bit One could have a fix for their choice of head unit. I bet less than 1% of people using the Bit One would have any use for this part. I'd be happy they made this at all . Thanks for the review!!!!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm very interested in one of these guys! Travis, I'm hitting you up as we speak, well not as we speak cause it's hard to type on two things at once, but you know what I mean!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

It will fix the problems. I loaned mine to a friend for finals and it fixed all of the toslink issues he had. Not bad for a fairly cheap product!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

http://shop.tchernovaudio.com/goods/pdf/ST_Audison_SFC_eng.pdf


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Great review


----------

